
If Viaweb was a YC-funded Startup Today, What Would it Look Like? - staunch

======
pg
More Javascript. CSS for a lot of things we did with images. Pages could
_look_ a lot better. Otherwise it would probably be pretty similar.

I think Weebly may be planning to add shopping stuff, in which case they'll
become it.

~~~
staunch
Very interesting. Thanks.

What about charging a subscription? Viaweb was low-cost for the day, but would
you even offer subscriptions at all if you were doing again today?

~~~
pg
We might make it free for the lowest tier of users. The one problem with that,
though, is that the users of this application are merchants. If you make it
free without some other form of authentication, you make it easy for crooks to
set up fake stores in order to defraud people.

------
python_kiss
I am not sure what it would look like, but I am guessing it would be Google
that buys it out this time :D

~~~
staunch
Not as good as Yahoo just before a massive jump in stock price :-)

